# sprites zeichnen



## coolerouny (7. April 2005)

morgen!

ich wollte fragen wie ich in einem java-applet ein gif bild zeichnen kann, dass gedreht ist,
und wie ich nur einzelne bilder eines gif bildes zeichnen kann

mfg
coolerouny


----------



## schnuffie (7. April 2005)

Befaß Dich mal mit der Klasse "PixelGrabber", mit der kannst Du ein Bild in seine Pixel-Werte zerlegen und damit kannst Du dann alles Mögliche anstellen.

Einzelne Bilder aus einem animierten GIF darstellen geht, soweit ich weiß, mit Java-SDK nicht. Vielleicht kann das das Zusatz-Package JAI.


----------



## coolerouny (7. April 2005)

morgen!

könntest du mir vl ein beispiel schicken, weil ich hab mich schon ziemlich viel damit beschäftigt, aber es hat nicht funktioniert

ps: danke für deine antwort


----------



## schnuffie (7. April 2005)

```
private void bildteilen() { //erzeugt die einzelnen Bildstreifen
  System.out.println("xbild=" + xbild + ", ybild=" + ybild); //gibt die Bildmaße aus
  pix = new int[xbild * ybild]; //Farbwertarraygröße anhand der Bildabmessungen festlegen
  bildteil = new Image[xbild]; //Array für die Streifen
  int teilchen = 0; //Startwert
  grabber = new PixelGrabber(bild, 0, 0, xbild, ybild, pix, 0, xbild);
  try { //liest die Pixelfarbwerte in den Array ein
   grabber.grabPixels();
  }
  catch (InterruptedException e) {
   System.out.println("Bildverarbeitungsfehler!");
  }
  for(int ix = 0; ix < xbild; ix++) { //Bildstreifen herstellen
   teilchen = ix; //Startspalte in der 1. Bildzeile
   int[] bildpixel = new int[ybild]; //Hilfsarray erzeugen
   for(int iy = 0; iy < ybild; iy++) { //Bildpixel
	bildpixel[iy] = pix[teilchen]; //senkrecht die Farbwerte übernehmen
	teilchen = teilchen + xbild; //gleiche Spalte, nächste Bildzeile
   }
   bildteil[ix] = createImage(new MemoryImageSource(1, ybild, bildpixel, 0, 1)); //neue Bilder erzeugen (Breite = 1px, Höhe = ybild)
  }
 }
```


----------



## coolerouny (7. April 2005)

super danke

ich schau ma des a mal an; kann aber sein, dass ich mich überhaupst nicht auskenne =)


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. April 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials199193.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## coolerouny (8. April 2005)

danke habs jetzt geschafft


----------

